# Radius Server using Chillispot and FreeRadius on FreeBSD 8.2 Problem



## ryuusoultaker (Aug 16, 2011)

Could anyone help me in solving this problem?
I've tried to install and configure radius server on freebsd 8.2 using chillispot, freeradius. I followed this link address http://www.geeklan.co.uk/files/freebsd_chillispot_installguide.txt

After following the step, I run radius debug using `/usr/local/sbin/radiusd -X` the end line result:


```
Module: Instantiated radutmp (radutmp)
Listening on authentication *:1812
Listening on accounting *:1813
Ready to process requests.
```


After finishing following step by step in that link address, I tried to run daemon of freeradius. Radius daemon is located in the directory /usr/local/etc/rc.d/radiusd. I run the command like this
[cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/radiusd start[/cmd]
then I checked the radius daemon status using command 
[cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/radiusd status [/cmd]
The status result is radius is not running. 
Then i follow one of the post in this forum that saying he was solving this problem by changing the ownership of the daemon, so i follow the instruction and change the ownership of the daemon. I tried to run chown command like this
[cmd=]chown -R radiusd : radiusd /usr/local/etc/rc.d/radiusd [/cmd]

but the result is the same, and my radius still not running.
Could anyone help me please in solving this problem?

best regards,

ryuu


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2011)

Look for errors in /var/log/messages. If the radius daemon has it's own logfiles check those too.


----------



## ryuusoultaker (Sep 27, 2011)

i can get my chillispot run now, but i got this message error in /var/log/messages


```
Sep 27 17:37:51 manlabif su: ryuu to root on /dev/pts/0
Sep 27 17:38:23 manlabif chillispot[1709]: dhcp.c: 234: 6 (Device not configured) ioctl(SIOCSIFFLAGS) failed
Sep 27 17:38:23 manlabif kernel: tun0: link state changed to UP
Sep 27 17:38:23 manlabif chillispot[1709]: dhcp.c: 213: 6 (Device not configured) ioctl(SIOCSIFFLAGS) failed
Sep 27 17:38:23 manlabif chillispot[1709]: dhcp.c: 281: 6 (Device not configured) ioctl(SIOCSIFADDR) failed
Sep 27 17:38:23 manlabif chillispot[1709]: dhcp.c: 549: 6 (Device not configured) ioctl() failed
Sep 27 17:38:23 manlabif kernel: tun0: link state changed to DOWN
Sep 27 17:38:23 manlabif kernel:
Sep 27 17:38:23 manlabif chillispot[1709]: chilli.c: 3503: Failed to create dhcp
Sep 27 17:38:50 manlabif kernel: tun0: link state changed to UP
```

can anybody tell me what's wrong?


----------



## honk (Sep 28, 2011)

Check the name of your wifi interface in your configuration. If you want others to be able to help you, you also should post your configuration files. By only linking to the how-to you followed doesn't tell us what you really did and how your system looks like.


----------



## ryuusoultaker (Sep 28, 2011)

Does it matter if the wifi interface is active but did not connect to a router or access point?


----------



## ryuusoultaker (Sep 28, 2011)

honk said:
			
		

> Check the name of your wifi interface in your configuration. If you want others to be able to help you, you also should post your configuration files. By only linking to the how-to you followed doesn't tell us what you really did and how your system looks like.



it's solved, thanks for the suggestion


----------

